# The price of silver coins



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been looking at buying some silver coins U.S. pre 1965 so far the best I can get them at is 16 to 1 
Is this good in todays market? They seem to be selling higher than that on eBay


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello
Your question is unclear as "16 to 1" doesn't really explain what you are asking

I use this site

Silver Coin Melt Values with Live Silver Prices - Coinflation

That will give you the melt value of US "junk" silver but here are my observations

It was true only about 4 years ago "junk" silver was a very good value, but all my sources tell me the premium over spot is very high now.

That means if you check the melt value of a "peace or Morgan dollar' you will see at current market prices that is about $15.40

So IF you can get any kind of junk silver (pre 1965) for around $16 on the dollar I would consider that a steal!

However make sure you test the coins and determine they are not fakes, even at $20 per ounce it is worth selling you silver coated tungsten that look real. IMO I don't buy silver that is AU, or Bu for dirt cheap prices, that is just asking for trouble.

For those that don't know BU is "brilliant uncirculated" , AU is "Almost Uncirculated" and both are very popular but not available for $16 each, my local coin dealer will offer me them $30 sight unseen and I can get him up over $40 once he inspects them.

I'm just saying if you don't know what you are doing you can get screwed faster than a night in Vegas.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Hello
> Your question is unclear as "16 to 1" doesn't really explain what you are asking
> 
> I use this site
> ...


 By saying 16 to 1 I ment 16 times face value $1 dollar in silver would cost $16 paper money
And what I'm looking at buying is circulated US coins mostly quarters and dimes.
From a reputable dealer.

I don't want to get into bars or rounds.
When the dust settles from TSHTF Silver will have some value and us coins will be the most recognizable
and accepted first. IMO
Today coinflation is showing a ratio of about 14.5 times face value. But I have read at coinflation
that there prices are based on paper silver and not tangible silver. They went on to say to see the
real value so silver to check eBay and see what people are paying-That's the true value. 
--------------------------The true value is what you can quickly sell it for


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

$16 to 1 is a great deal and I would jump on it

I like the fact that they are dimes and quarters as there is little chance they are fake, it is the dollars that are the problem.

The good think about "junk" silver is they are still considered legal tender and not likely to be banned as they are collectible.

Give me your dealers name, at that price I am interested.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought some over the weekend with a craigslist ad in Sacramento. The add offered 80% of the coinflation.com value which is spot value and I had more offers then I had cash available at the 80% price. The current dime price is $1.45 (14.5 to 1) and I got 12 to 1 but you have to go armed, wonder about who you are meeting, and do it in public. Ah what the hell I needed the excietment. My sits back and Lord help em if they try to screw me over on the deal.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I bought some over the weekend with a craigslist ad in Sacramento. The add offered 80% of the coinflation.com value which is spot value and I had more offers then I had cash available at the 80% price. The current dime price is $1.45 (14.5 to 1) and I got 12 to 1 but you have to go armed, wonder about who you are meeting, and do it in public. Ah what the hell I needed the excietment. My sits back and Lord help em if they try to screw me over on the deal.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats the way it will done when SHTF


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

FWIW: Based on the amount of silver in each coin and using $20.00 per ounce for the silver price:
A dime is worth $1.40
A quarter is worth $3.60
A half is worth $7.20
A dollar is worth $15.40.
I did round each price to the nearest nickel.
Of course, when you get into the Ike dollars and the 65-70 Kennedy halves, it's different.


----------

